# Torres to Chelsea hell yeah



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

made official today, liverpool fans getting nasty and crying and badmouthing torres and chelsea lol it twas a good day for us. might be too late to win the premier league however, might be able to win some cups though.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Your happy about this?

The same Fernando Torres that is injured more then anybody in the EPL. The same Torres that scored 0 goals in the world cup despite his country winning the cup? 

Or possibly the same Torres that has been raited the biggest dissappointment this and last season.

If this was 2 years ago I would have been surprised but I am not.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Gotta love Liverpool fans.. Last week Torres was god and last night there were burning his shirts on tv..

With Torres going to Chelsea i can see Drogba going to Real Madrid in the summer.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Gotta love Liverpool fans.. Last week Torres was god and last night there were burning his shirts on tv..
> 
> With Torres going to Chelsea i can see Drogba going to Real Madrid in the summer.


lol i know right, and drogba and torres will go good and they have the midfielders to support them, liverpool have no good players bar gerrad and you can debate maschureno or whatever his name is


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Mascherano plays for Barcelona..


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Mascherano plays for Barcelona..


thats right i forgot, then 1 good player and no european footy haahahah i wont forget that the liverpool fans roasted harry kewell and threw stuff at him and always insulted him because he was a bit injury riddled, theres a youtube vid of a liverpool fan touching/pushing harrys wife, thats why noone likes them.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I take it you like watching english football then? Im an Aston Villa supporter, do you remember Mark Bosnich?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> I take it you like watching english football then? Im an Aston Villa supporter, do you remember Mark Bosnich?


yeah hes a pretty cool color analyser now, he was real good at villa too and i only watch epl for football, villa is not having a great year nut i pray they beat man utd, they should never have sacked martin o neille


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

MON had to go mate, spent too much money on shit players...

Yeah we have Man Utd tonight at Old Trafford, we one there last season so you never know!

We have had a poor season so far, but got a few decent players in during the transfer window, especially Darren Bent so onwards and upwards for us now.


----------



## nusster (May 10, 2010)

When Torres came to Liverpool few years ago he hinted the transfer by showing that under his armband YNWA and I honestly thought he was a Liverpool fan. Now that he said he wanted out of the club in a bitch manner he did, I've truly lost all my respect for him.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> MON had to go mate, spent too much money on shit players...
> 
> Yeah we have Man Utd tonight at Old Trafford, we one there last season so you never know!
> 
> We have had a poor season so far, but got a few decent players in during the transfer window, especially Darren Bent so onwards and upwards for us now.


yes you las need to rebuild, hope you beat man u and we beat sunderland, torres debuting tonight will be great, cant wait till chelsea is at anfield next mwahaha


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Gotta love Liverpool fans.. Last week Torres was god and last night there were burning his shirts on tv..
> 
> With Torres going to Chelsea i can see Drogba going to Real Madrid in the summer.


Welcome to the World of Football Fans


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

nusster said:


> When Torres came to Liverpool few years ago he hinted the transfer by showing that under his armband YNWA and I honestly thought he was a Liverpool fan. Now that he said he wanted out of the club in a bitch manner he did, I've truly lost all my respect for him.


Liverpool are now a mid table side... Chelsea are a side in the top four, have champions league football.. Why wouldnt Torres want to leave?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Liverpool are now a mid table side... Chelsea are a side in the top four, have champions league football.. Why wouldnt Torres want to leave?


exactly, also it serves them right for stealing roy hodson from fulham who are a team that needs a good coach and is not very rich, toress is gonna love it u front with drogba, torres is very good and his scoring record proves that


----------



## nusster (May 10, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Liverpool are now a mid table side... Chelsea are a side in the top four, have champions league football.. Why wouldnt Torres want to leave?


True, but he acted like he was loyal to Liverpool. And then he just leaves for the highest bidder. A man who knows no loyalty is not a man I shall respect.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Tell you what there is something very wrong with the english football market when Andy Carroll goes for £35M and David Villa went for £34M in Spain!!

I don't care though £18M for the goal machine that is Darren Bent now looks like an absolute bargain!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Bent is amazing, I would take Bent over Torres in a heart beat.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I dont think I like the Man U hate in here. I might have to start E-smacking ppl up in hur!!!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I am a Manchester man myself... However it might be a different Manchester


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Good now we can be friends again lol


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

And they say the economy is in crisis?!!
:sign04:

Torres si good, but he ain't worth all that money.

Look at FC Barcelona - they are the team to beat and they do it without spending tenths of millions of dollars.


----------



## Nicholascage (Feb 3, 2011)

hi guys,,,
This season the baddest start for the Liverpool for past 10 years.Liverpool is still in the last ten.The Steven Gerrard is missing because of injury.Mascherano moves to Spanish club and torres is now there last hope.
There are rumors going around that the Chelsea is in contact with the agent of torres for the move.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Nicholascage said:


> hi guys,,,
> This season the baddest start for the Liverpool for past 10 years.Liverpool is still in the last ten.The Steven Gerrard is missing because of injury.Mascherano moves to Spanish club and torres is now there last hope.
> There are rumors going around that the Chelsea is in contact with the agent of torres for the move.


he already moved to chelsea fool, and he is going to destroy liverpool on his anfield revenge comeback


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I dont think he will start against Liverpool, he will be on the bench. He will only come on if Chelsea are not winning after 65 minutes or so.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Torres starts for Chelsea on his debut against Liverpool 

Kick off in 20 mins.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Ahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahah


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

How did I know that no one was going to come back to this thread?


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Love that shit!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

he'll come good, hes too good a player not to


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Everyone sooooo confident in the win and the Portugese international puts them away. 

That is so great for 3 reasons...

1) Chelsea got embarrassed at home
2) They got embarrassed with Torres
3) A portugese international scored


----------



## mma is the hit (Mar 8, 2011)

Just another money transfer, I doubt he will make the team much better than they already are.


----------

